# Nutrobal...!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LilFernBall (May 11, 2007)

Do i use it everyday.? if not.. do i get a calcium only supplement to use every day? helpp..! 
i have researched on this but everyone says diff things.. thought i would ask the pros. heh. thanks.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

i used nutrobal and used it daily at the mo i have a calci phos suppliment from Live Foods Direct


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

I use it everyday to provide my leos with the right vitamins, plus an extra calcium supplement for my leos bones


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i used to use sticky tongue farms..


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

it should tell you on the back what the recommended usage is, i have the Trex Tree frog dust and that says to use every feed (inc. both Cal and d3)​


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

i mix a 3:1 ratio of calcium:neutrobal at all times for dusting feeds this way i know my bd has a bit of both! x


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

just remember that nutrobal is a basic mix of all the right supplements...the instructions are on the side!! its really important they get the right amount with every helping!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i use this also, and there is a lil dish with just this in it, but they never touch it, is that normal? i put it on the live foods food and on them when i out them in the leos food tubs. Is this enough? or do they need extra calcuim too?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

nutrobal is just the basic and works perfectly fine and does its job!...although if you fancied a change you could try getting two powders...say phospherous and calcium to see how that went.

the only reason i used extra calcium was because my poorly leo was very frail and some extra calcium would give her bones that extra boost

Look into it if you're interested...livefoods.co.uk has all the different supplements


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

i do 2 days of calcuim dusting 1 of nutrobol and so on, there is always a pot of calcium in her viv, which she had a good mouthfull of the other day as she dived at a crick that was sitting in it lol. I read somewhere that it should be used 2-3 times a week, but i may increase now after reading these posts!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have an ig who has this on two feeds per week. I also use an extra D3 supplement twice a week. She doesn't seem to like her feeds with this on so I'm getting the spray that tastes like mango next time.


----------

